# flightgear Speichzugrifsfehler

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich bekomme bei flieghgear beim start Speicherzugrifsfehler.

fgfs 

Processing command line arguments

Speicherzugriffsfehler

Auch vdrft macht bei mir Probleme.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

----------

## JoHo42

Hi franzf,

habe ich versucht, doch ist ohne Erfolg geblieben.

Das kam dabei herraus:

The program being debugged has been started already.

Start it from the beginning? (y or n) Starting program: /usr/games/bin/fgfs 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x000000000046b526 in ?? ()

Gruss Jörg

----------

## nativemad

Hi JoHo42,

welche version von flightgear? x86 oder amd64? 

kannst du ein emerge --info zeigen?

...es ging vor kurzer zeit 2.4.0 stable... und bei mir lief es ohne weiteres unter x86 beim testen.

Gruss

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ist ein AMD64 System.

games-simulation/flightgear-2.4.0 was built with the following:

USE="(multilib) sdl -debug"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O0 -pipe -ggdb"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O0 -pipe -ggdb"

Gruss Jörg

----------

## franzf

 *JoHo42 wrote:*   

> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
> 
> 0x000000000046b526 in ?? ()

 

Aber das ist doch nicht der komplette backtrace, oder?

Kannst du da dann mal

```
(gdb) bt full
```

eingeben und den output posten?

Ich hab jetzt auch mal flightgear installiert, und das Ding schluckt 100% CPU und nix geht vorwärts (liegt wohl an der schwächeren intel iGPU) - aber einen SegFault krieg ich nicht. Ebenso fehlt bei mir die Ausgabe "Processing command line arguments". Startest du wirklich nur per "fgfs"?

----------

## JoHo42

Hi franzf,

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x000000000047d3e7 in ?? ()

(gdb) bt full

#0  0x000000000047d3e7 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#1  0x000000000047c8cb in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#2  0x000000000047c741 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#3  0x000000000047c6c2 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#4  0x000000000047dfea in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#5  0x0000000000418bb4 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#6  0x0000000000416125 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#7  0x00007ffff58cd09d in __libc_start_main () from /lib64/libc.so.6

No symbol table info available.

#8  0x0000000000415f29 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#9  0x00007fffffffddf8 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#10 0x000000000000001c in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#11 0x0000000000000001 in ?? ()

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---

No symbol table info available.

#12 0x00007fffffffe15f in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

#13 0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()

No symbol table info available.

Das ist der "bt full" also der full backtrace.

Gruss Jörg

----------

